# Confused between the pad and the carpet



## BeBa (Dec 31, 2018)

Hello dear parents,

Our boy, Ricky, is 5 years old and he was trained to do his business outside at the garden when we were living in a house. Now and since we moved to our new flat we tried to train him to use the pads with no success, the poor guy is confused، he thinks the pad is a piece of carpet or a rug to lay on 😄 so he refuses to pee on it. We tried to put many pads beside each other to cover all the ceramics flooring but he always finds his way to uncovered spot and pees there. We also tried to soak the pad in his urine to let him understand that he can pee here, but he didn't get the idea.

Do you have any suggestions please?
Thnx


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Maybe you can try another type of indoor potty system that uses something different like litter or pellets. You can probably find some older threads dealing with this topic. Good luck.


----------

